# Grilles Cleaned



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

On Saturday i removed the 3 lower front grilles, got them in a bucket of soapy water and thouroughly cleaned them. Then i thoroughly cleaned the upper front grille. By this time the lower ones were dry and i gave them a dose of Auto Glym Bumper Care, same treatment for the upper grille once it was dry.
Finally i cleaned and waxed the recesses where the lower grilles fit and put them back on and what a transformation when looking at the front of the car!

I know this is probably low tech for some of the keen detailers out there but but well worth the couple of hours it took.

The only down side i never thought to take any pics and now the weather's sh1te... damn :x


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

i've thought about doing the exact same thing, are they easy enough to remove?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Guzi said:


> i've thought about doing the exact same thing, are they easy enough to remove?


Yes dead easy, just use a flat blade screwdriver to lift the retaining clips that are visable through the grille holes. Take the 2 small side ones off first then you can get your hand inside to help remove the long middle one.
The inserts fitted to the 2 small side ones clip off too when they are out so that you can do a good job of washing them.

I really wish i'd taken some pics now as they speak a thousand words when describing something :?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one i'll have go in a couple of weeks when i do my wakbox!
was the upper grill easy to remove?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't remove the upper one and it's not really an issue cos it's a nice working height when kneeling down in front of the car.
Post up some before, during and after pics when you do it if you can because the transformation is great.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Yesterday i did the grilles on my daughters car and remembered to take some pics this time :roll:

Upper grille before i cleaned it and lower grilles removed










Close-up of upper grille before i cleaned it










Lower grilles cleaned, dried, treated with Auto Glym Bumper Care and inserts clipped back in ready to be put back on the car










Finished job










Finished job with car turned around on the drive and in the sun










To be honest the photos don't really do the finished job justice as the difference is very noticeable however it was the best i could do with my little point and shoot camera!


----------



## zaidi1813 (Dec 20, 2011)

Even if the BBQ grille is all stainless?

*forex trading platforms
foreign currency trading online
best forex broker*


----------

